# General > Recipes >  Beef Wellington

## cairnhill

Looking for something different this Christmas we have some top quality joints of beef delivered in time for Christmas (22nd of December), why not buy a centre cut fillet and make beef wellington. See our selection at http://www.cairn-hill.co.uk/christmasmarket.aspx

Beef Wellington

*Ingredients*

600 gr (4/3 pound) of beef fillet
1 tbsp of mustard
1 egg
1 tbsp of milk
salt & pepper
1 roll of ready-to-use puff pastry OR make it yourself (1 day in advance!)
For homemade puff pastry you need:
300 gr (2,5 cups) of flour
2 eggs
100 ml of water
pinch of salt
200 gr (3/4 cup + 2 tbsp) of cold unsalted butter


*Instructions*

Take out the beef and let it get to room temperature
Take a pan, heat a bit of butter and season the beef with salt & pepper
Sear the beef just shortly on all sides, just to give it colour
Take it out and allow it to cool, make sure it has cooled off before you wrap it in dough
Rub the beef with the mustard
Take out the puff pastry and roll out on a piece of baking paper
Place the beef in the middle and wrap the pastry around it, cut of the extra pastry
Cut the extra pastry in small strips and decorate the beef wellington
Place it in the fridge for 30 minutes
Preheat the oven to 180 C (356F)
Slightly beat the egg and mix in the milk
Brush twice with egg wash and place in the oven
Bake for 25 minutes

*
Notes*
If you decide to make your own puff pastry, be sure to make it a day in advance, cause it needs to rest overnight in your fridge. 
The good news is that it freezes really well, so you can make it well in advance or make a lot and freeze it in smaller portions 
to have it ready when you need it.

----------

